
Facebook sees ad potential bigger than Google search ads - newacc
http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE59F15K20091016
======
ErrantX
Their still missing the best revenue model; Google's own.

All this fancy pages nonsense is all very well but I bet a system for keyword
tagged ads, the same as adsense, for those box adverts on the right of pages
would go down a storm.

Currently most of those are junk (and for me, as I am single, mostly involving
women of salubrious intentions). If they could get good contextual adverts
going they should..

